# Leather Rifle Sling



## Benji314 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, after searching the vast internet I have yet to find a leather sling that I like. I was wondering if anybody on here makes any. I have an idea in my head but so far I haven't been able to find one that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. Mainly thinking of a caramel colored leather with a rattle snake skin insert. If any one on here makes them or knows of some one who can please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 20, 2010)

btt


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 20, 2010)

This is just a thought , but why don't you call up Tandy leather in Tucker , Ga and order a strip of leather and a piece of something to make your insert, and make one your self, and you will have something to pass down for years , or until the gooberment takes away our guns .  Scott


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Scott. I think I will try that.


----------



## Redneck1919 (Aug 23, 2010)

*Sling*

I found this one at the Catfish Festival in Kingsland several years ago. Guy had a lot of stuff there he made, can't remember his name. This one is black leather but he had different ones. Festival is in mid-October.

Jim


----------



## Benji314 (Aug 24, 2010)

That's what I'm looking for!


----------



## Redneck1919 (Aug 24, 2010)

I know that there are some forum members that live in that general area. Maybe one of them know who this person is. Sorry I don't have the information.
Jim


----------



## Redneck1919 (Aug 25, 2010)

*Rifle sling*

I also found these at alabamarattlesnakes.com
They have the full length skins. Nice.
Jim


----------

